# "You've come a long way baby!" Ridiculous Ads of the 50s & 60s



## Darla (Sep 24, 2010)

I just couldn't believe these ads from the 50s &amp; 60s. I luckily missed seeing most of these..... It certainly puts the elder generation in a new light as ads usually reflect societal attitudes to an extent.

How obnoxious are these?


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 25, 2010)

My, Sabrina sure has big torpedo...

I've seen these ads before - very chauvinistic to say the least!


----------



## Darla (Sep 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My, Sabrina sure has big torpedo... I suppose Bell &amp; Howell did sell a lot of slide projectors!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 25, 2010)

Sabrina works part time as an ice breaker up for large ships up north.


----------



## katana (Sep 25, 2010)

Haha, those are funny but so wrong!


----------



## Tyari (Sep 25, 2010)

These ads are kinda funny but very insensitive and sexist.


----------



## jodevizes (Sep 25, 2010)

See what the real Mad Men did to us. Those coffee and Zonite ads are positively offensive. I wonder if Madonna's dad had a Bell &amp; Howell, that's where she got the look from


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 25, 2010)

hahah these are terrible/funny/sad all in one. Post more!


----------



## akathegnat (Sep 25, 2010)

Uhh...did anyone notice that they used to tell you to clean your lady parts with LYSOL?


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *akathegnat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Uhh...did anyone notice that they used to tell you to clean your lady parts with LYSOL? yup.


----------



## Darla (Sep 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *akathegnat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Uhh...did anyone notice that they used to tell you to clean your lady parts with LYSOL? If that was the case I would imagine it would be uncommon for guys to go down on their women back then!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 26, 2010)

These are funny and sexist at the same time, nice cleavage Sabrina ! *eyeroll*


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 26, 2010)

.


----------



## Darla (Sep 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif . ?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

women weren't the only one targeted in this old advertising

*10. AC Spark Plugs*

In the 1930s, AC Spark Plugs had an ad in The Saturday Evening Post that depicted an African American as being a small monkey in a suit. Many ads during that time used monkeys or small apes in place of African Americans.






*9. Aunt Jemima*

In 1939, Aunt Jemima was making the best pancakes. Aunt Jemima always used an African American lady who was supposed to be a slave as a spokesperson. On all of the ads, she used “slave” slang.






*8. Van Heusen*

Van Heusen had an ad for ties that showed a woman on her knees serving a man coffee. When did women become slaves?






*7. Del Monte*

In 1953, Del Monte ketchup bottles got new lids. The ad was a picture of a woman opening the bottle and it read “You mean a woman can open it?”.






*6. Elliott’s White Veneer*

In 1935, Elliott’s White Veneer came out with an ad that showed a young African American boy painting another young African American boy with the veneer. It stated “SEE HOW IT COVERS OVER BLACK”.






*5. General Electric*

In 1937 General Electric became racist, also. They came out with a new ad for a sink. The ad showed an African American lady, who was supposed to be a slave, standing by the sink and saying “I’se Sure Got a Good Job Now!”






*4. Drummond Sweaters*

Drummond Sweaters came out with a sexist ad that showed two men standing on top of a cliff, talking, while a woman dangled from a rope beneath them. The poster began by saying “Men are better than women”






*3. Dacron*

Dacron had a very sexist poster ad. The ad showed a picture of a lady on the floor with a rug for a body. A man was then standing on her head and was saying ” It’s nice to have a girl around the house”.






*2. Cream of Wheat*

Cream of Wheat had a poster ad of an African American man holding a chalkboard with a message written on it. Several words were misspelled as to say African Americans were ignorant.






*1. Fairy Soap*

Fairy Soap had a poster ad of a young white girl asking a young African American girl “Why doesn’t your Mama wash you with Fairy Soap?”. This siuggesting that African Americans were dirty.


----------



## sarah_elizabeth (Oct 2, 2010)

oh sweet lord can you IMAGINE the outrage if they were produced today.

projector ad: nice balloons XD


----------



## breathless (Oct 12, 2010)

wow! those are insane!


----------

